# Muether Discusses Van Til



## R. Scott Clark (May 17, 2010)

John Muether Talks About the Life and Work of Cornelius Van Til 

John Muether joins the Heidelcast this week to discuss his outstanding biography of Cornelius Van Til.

John is Library Director and Professor of Church History at Reformed Theological Seminary, Orlando.

He is editor of Creator, Redeemer, Consumator: A Festschrift for Meredith G. Kline, and co-author of Seeking a Better Country: 300 Years of American Presbyterianism. He is also co-editor of the Nicotine Theological Journal. All these vols are available through The Bookstore at Westminster Seminary California.


----------



## sastark (May 17, 2010)

Listening now. Thanks!


----------



## jwright82 (May 18, 2010)

Wow why did I have to discover this right beforeI have to go church tonight. All well no one will know if I am secretly thinking about this Heidelcast right ? I just listen when I get home. I must say that Van Til has been the single greatest influence on my philosophical development of anybody. I like the work of Bahnsen and Frame as well.


----------

